# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si pergaditet tatlia?

## Elina_Alf

A e din dikush si pregaditet tatlia?

----------


## Fiori

Ka ndonje emer tjeter per "tatlia" ose nq se mund te shpjegosh eshte embelsire apo ?! 

U bera kurioze cfare je duke quajtur tatlia dhe me sa kerkova ne internet duket si recete Maqedonase por nuk po gjej ndonje informacion me te sakte.

Pershendetje

----------


## [xeni]

> "Tatli" ne turqisht (kengetari turk Ibrahim Tatli-ses hahah) dtth. romb (gjeometri) sepse embelsira behet ne forme te rombit.  Kjo behet ne Kosove e viset shqiptare ne Maqedoni, Mal te Zi, e Lugine te Presheves. Nuk e di nese behet edhe ne trojet tjera shqiptare apo edhe ne Ballkan, por eshte shume e mundshme qe behet edhe atje, e sidomos ne Turqi sepse edhe emrin e ka ne turqisht. 
> 
> Une nuk e di si pergaditet/gatuhet por e kam shijuar miliona here dhe me pelqen goxha shume.


dodoni,  :buzeqeshje: 

tatlı (qe shqiptohet tatllë) do te thote embelsire...
dhe tatli i thone bakllavase, kadaifit etj. etj. te gjithave...

----------


## dodoni

Eh, Xeni une nuk e di turqishten por ashtu kam menduar qe tatli-tatlle ka kuptimin e rombit pikerisht per shkak te kesaj embelsire.  

Sidoqofte, kjo eshte nje embelsire qe behet ne forme te rombit gjeometrik dhe eshte lloj keku me sherbet. Ne Kosove, Maqedoni e trojet tjera shqiptare jashte Shqiperise se sotme gatuhet kryesisht nga familjet shqiptare muslimane atje per festat e Bajramit. Do vije dikush te na tregoj tani si behet, se une nuk di si behet. 

Tung

----------


## elona_S

Tatlı do te thote embelsire :buzeqeshje: )) Cilen do????

----------


## Gjallica

Me sa di une Taltia eshte embelsire si tip ravanie, ose me mire cake sepse siper saj i hidhen vezet e rrahura(e mba 2 min ne furre), pritet ne forma sipas qefit dhe pastaj u hidhet cokollata e shkrire :buzeqeshje:

----------

